
A Year in Papers 2015 - r4um
http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/12/14/a-year-in-papers/
======
Maro
I'm shocked. How does AC find time to 1) read a 10 page paper everyday 2)
understand it 3) write it up?

~~~
mark_h
Seriously one of the most impressive blogs out there. Here's him answering
your question: [http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/03/30/end-of-term-and-how-i-
rea...](http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/03/30/end-of-term-and-how-i-read-a-
paper/)

